# Lecture en continue Podcasts



## Le Baron (24 Septembre 2017)

salut 

Depuis la mise à jour iOS 11 les épisodes de podcasts ne sont plus lu les uns après les autres.
J’ai beau fouillé dans les réglages rien n’y fait.
Merci salutations 
Flo


----------



## fwi98 (26 Septembre 2017)

Le Baron a dit:


> salut
> 
> Depuis la mise à jour iOS 11 les épisodes de podcasts ne sont plus lu les uns après les autres.
> J’ai beau fouillé dans les réglages rien n’y fait.
> ...


Bonjour, 
Même problème . Option "lecture continue" introuvable.
Auparavant il ne fallait d'ailleurs rien faire de spécial pour que tous les épisodes soient lus en continue.
Support Apple Contacté 0805 540 003 : il ne savent pas pourquoi , ne savent pas si la fonction a été enlevée ou non....
Salutations


----------



## fwi98 (27 Septembre 2017)

fwi98 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Même problème . Option "lecture continue" introuvable.
> Auparavant il ne fallait d'ailleurs rien faire de spécial pour que tous les épisodes soient lus en continue.
> Support Apple Contacté 0805 540 003 : il ne savent pas pourquoi , ne savent pas si la fonction a été enlevée ou non....
> Salutations


Ajout : Bug corrigé avec la dernière version iOS 11.0.1


----------



## LAHO (1 Octobre 2017)

fwi98 a dit:


> Ajout : Bug corrigé avec la dernière version iOS 11.0.1



De mon côté le Problème est non corrigé avec IOS 11.0.1. 

Quelqu’un a t il la solution pour activer la lecture en continue ?


----------



## fwi98 (1 Octobre 2017)

LAHO a dit:


> De mon côté le Problème est non corrigé avec IOS 11.0.1.
> 
> Quelqu’un a t il la solution pour activer la lecture en continue ?


Oui effectivement bug non corrigée avc iOS11. Confusion avec une liste de lecture ou 2 podcast se sont enchaînés .


----------



## Le Baron (1 Octobre 2017)

Pour avoir une lecture continue, attendant un correctif, je fait une nouvelle station avec les episodes que je souhaites lire et là les podcasts sont lu les uns derrière les autres.


----------



## jj_ardoino (10 Novembre 2017)

@Le Baron
Très agacé par l'accès supprimé aux listes de lecture, j'aurais volontiers utilisé la solution de la station. Sauf que je ne ne vois pas plus comment désigner dans Podcasts une station que je viens de créer sur Mac


----------

